# Questions to who have had thier roccos re-painted



## vwnut84 (Sep 24, 1999)

Well, I polished and waxed my roc today, and I noticed that there are more then just a few imperfections in it. Mostly where chips were neglected are starting to rust, and a lot of deep scratches from the PO. Also in some spots the paint is now down to primer (on some body edges). So it's got me thinking of a re-spray. 
I was thinking of buying another rocco, like a silver 16v, but I have so much tied up in this one, I would just be starting over again. Imean, the entire car has been looked over and overhauled in the past two years I have owned it. It is to the point where I have a new car. lol. the only bad part aobut this car is the body. Don't get me wrong, for a 17yr old daily driver it looks very very good for it's age, but I want a rocco that looks brand new. 
So, my question is, what have you other rocco owners paid for their re-sprays? Can I get a good paint job for about $2000? If I do get a paint job I'll be removing all the windows, all the trim ect and I'll try and do all of the bodywork myself (there is not that much, about three dents and a handfull of dings.....I want a showroom quality job to. Something that will last at least 10 years and something that will not chip easy. I see a lot of re-sprays that chip real easy. 
With the car being tornado red to, I'd want to keep it the factory color, and clear coat it as well.
So, any insight to this? Thanks....


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Questions to who have had thier roccos re-painted (vwnut84)*

First, let me say will all due respect, that a "good paint job" and a "showroom quality paint job" are two totally different jobs at least in my mind.
Second, unless you have a lot of bodywork experience doing it yourself is not the way to go if the ultimate goal is a showroom quailty job. To get that kind of job requires excellent, almost flawless, bodywork. New paint, always, I repeat always, magnifies imperfections in the body panels. Because of this "magnification factor" some body/paint shops are reluctant to spray a vehicle they did not prep.
If you do not already have a relationship with a body/paint shop you might find it difficult to find a shop interested in a respray job. Nowadays it seems that many body shops are only interested in doing insurance work. This type of work is quick and the most profitable for them to do. Quality resprays or Restoration work is something that many shops stay away from. A friend of mine searched high and low for a shop to work on his VW. Finally, he ended up having the shop that did my Rabbit Resto do the work which was almost 5 hours roundtrip from where he lives.
A "good quality" paint job may be possible for $2K. A "showroom quailty" paint job for $2K is probably not possible. A good quality primer, paint and clear coat can easily cost some $$$$.
BTW, don't get me wrong. You can save money by removing the windows and trim yourself. If you are going to that level are you thinking about pulling the engine and doing the engine compartment also?
Good Luck with your project.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Questions to who have had thier roccos re-painted (vwnut84)*

I had my 16v repainted in 2000. Went whole-hog - spent over $3k just on exterior trim & rubber (ALL window rubber, door seals, roof channels, side mouldings, door handles, euro lights & bumpers, emblems, hood insulation (!), rear window squirter, wiper arms.. probably other stuff I've forgotten) and about $3k on the paint job itself. Turned out ok - for $3k could have been better, but 4 years down the road it is holding up well and the car still looks great. Can you get a good job for $2k? Definitely, but you may have to do some/all of the prep work yourself. Ask around, get recommendations from locals... good luck!


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Questions to who have had thier roccos re-painted (KevinC)*

So you repainted with the 16V body kit still on the car? I thought you would want to remove it and paint separately, then re assemble...


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Questions to who have had thier roccos re-painted (art.clemens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *art.clemens* »_So you repainted with the 16V body kit still on the car? I thought you would want to remove it and paint separately, then re assemble...

This was agonized over before I had it repainted.. I got lots of advice on both theories, but ultimately left it up to the painter, who elected to leave it on the car. Getting a 16V body kit off without damaging it is very difficult, getting it back on again looking like it wasn't already ripped off once is damn near impossible. The painter opted to leave it on, and added a small amount of flex agent to the entire paint mix (a high quality PPG concoction). It worked like a champ - no runs, no paint gummed in the gaps of the kit, even on close inspection.. no problem with it cracking or otherwise not adhering well, and at 4 years and counting, it has proven to be the right decision.


----------

